# [gelöst]evdev mit Logitech G5 will nicht

## attix

Moin,

zuerst einen Auszug aus meiner Konfiguration:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Logitech G5"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Name" "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/LogitechG5"   #udev-symlink (auch "/dev/input/mice ändert nichts)"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

        Option      "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "9 8"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Logitech G5" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Logitech G11" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Und hier nun der Fehler:

```

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Logitech G5"

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Logitech G11: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Logitech G11: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Logitech G11: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Logitech G11: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Logitech G11: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Logitech G11: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Logitech G11: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(WW) No core pointer registered

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G11" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

```

Ich versteh es einfach nicht. Ich habe schon alle möglichen Kombinationen von "CorePointer" und "SendCoreEvents" ausprobiert... immer wieder der o.g. Fehler.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

attixLast edited by attix on Sun Jul 27, 2008 9:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## revilootneg

Hey attix,

auf was linkt der Symlink /dev/LogitechG5? Ist das ein event-device, oder ein mouse-device? Für evdev ist ein event-device erforderlich, daher hat auch  /dev/input/mice keine Wirkung.

Probier das entsprechende /dev/input/eventX - device aus. Wenn's klappt, pass' die udev-Regel an.

----------

## attix

Hi revilootneg,

vielen Dank... ich Dummerchen... das hatte ich glatt missachtet. Allerdings schafft das keine Abhilfe... die Maus sendet zwar events über event2, aber auch den Symlink darauf zu legen bzw. das device zu nutzen gibt den gleichen Fehler aus und der Xserver startet nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## revilootneg

Hey attix,

dann probier erst mal 

```
Option "Phys" "<proc-path-to-usb-device>"
```

.

Das sollte auf jeden Fall klappen. Wie das dann aussehen kann, steht hier.

----------

## attix

Hmm,

das ist meine aktuelle Konfiguration :

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Logitech G5"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option      "Name" "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/LogitechG5"  #zeigt auf /dev/input/event2

        Option      "Dev Phys"  "usb-0000:00:0b.0-4/input0"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

        Option      "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "9 8"

EndSection

```

```

# cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c049 Version=0111

N: Name="Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0b.0-4/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event2 

B: EV=17

B: KEY=ffff0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=143

B: MSC=10

```

Und das ist nach wie vor die Fehlerausgabe :

```

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Logitech G5"

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(WW) No core pointer registered

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G11" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

```

Ratlos...   :Shocked: 

----------

## revilootneg

Upps, da hatte ich mich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt, die "Phys"-Option sollte die "Device"-Option ersetzen. Und kommentier zusätzlich auch die "Name"-Option mit aus.

----------

## attix

Hmm,

das hat nen bisschen was geändert, allerdings startet der Xserver immernoch nicht... die Maus wird jetzt irgendwie als Keyboard initialisiert   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Logitech G5-LNXPWRBN/button/input0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Logitech G5-PNP0C0C/button/input0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.1/input0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.1/input1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.4/input0: Core Pointer

(WW) Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.4/input0: does not have core pointer capabilities

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G11" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.4/input0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.1/input1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.1/input0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G5-PNP0C0C/button/input0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G5-LNXPWRBN/button/input0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(II) Logitech G5-LNXPWRBN/button/input0: Init

(II) Logitech G5-PNP0C0C/button/input0: Init

(II) Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.1/input0: Init

(II) Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.1/input1: Init

(II) Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.4/input0: Init

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(II) Logitech G5-LNXPWRBN/button/input0: On

(II) Logitech G5-PNP0C0C/button/input0: On

(II) Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.1/input0: On

(II) Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.1/input1: On

(II) Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.4/input0: On

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x6d) [0x48daee]

1: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f3e016b4430]

2: X(NumMotionEvents+0x12) [0x444e87]

3: X(CreateConnectionBlock+0x4e) [0x437522]

4: X(main+0x653) [0x438048]

5: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x7f3e016a1b74]

6: X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x229) [0x4371d9]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

----------

## revilootneg

mmh, ich denke wir kommen schneller voran, wenn du die Vorschläge zur G5 aus dem Wiki nochmal durchgehst, da ist auch noch ein Link ins Forum für die G5.

----------

## attix

Jo,

das hab ich zwar alles schon gemacht, aber ich werds zur Sicherheit nochmal durchgehen. Ich geb die Hoffnung so langsam aber sicher einfach auf   :Confused: 

Auf jeden Fall dank ich Dir aber für Deine Mühe.

attix

----------

## CooSee

probiere das mal bitte:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

         

         Option                  "NoAutoAddDevices"                                      "true"
```

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## attix

Schade schade,

produziert die selben Fehler. Trotzdem danke   :Smile: 

----------

## CooSee

you're Welcome   :Very Happy: 

auszug aus meiner xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Logitech 2.4GHz Cordless Desktop Mouse"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"                "true"

        Option          "Device"                        "/dev/input/event3"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Logitech 2.4GHz Cordless Desktop Keyboard"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "Device"                        "/dev/input/event2"

        Option          "XkbLayout"                     "de"

        Option          "evBits"                        "+1"

        Option          "keyBits"                       "~1-255 ~352-511"

        Option          "Pass"                          "3"

        Driver          "evdev"

EndSection
```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices:

```
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c512 Version=0111

N: Name="Logitech 2.4GHz Cordless Desktop"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.0/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2 

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=10000 7 ff800000 7ff febeffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=ff1f

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c512 Version=0111

N: Name="Logitech 2.4GHz Cordless Desktop"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.1/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd mouse0 event3 

B: EV=2001f

B: KEY=37fff 2c3027 bf004444 0 0 3f0001 c04 a27c000 267bfa d941dfed 9e0000 0 0 0

B: REL=1c3

B: ABS=1 0

B: MSC=10

B: LED=ff00
```

welche ' evdev ' Version benutzt du   :Question: 

mit diesen einstellungen funktionieren alle MultiMedia - Tasten, aber nur unter Gnome   :Cool:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Exclamation: 

habe noch das in der ' /etc/hal/fdi/policy ' drin, guckst du hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5162897.html#5162897

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## attix

Also,

ich benutze evdev-1.1.5-r2 aus dem stable-Zweig. Ich habe schon überlegt, ob es vielleicht daran liegt, dass ich für das Keyboard (Logitech G11) nicht evdev benutze... bzw. irgendwas mit den eventX nicht stimmt.

```

# cat /proc/bus/input/devices 

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (FF)"

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event0 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (CM)"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c049 Version=0111

N: Name="Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0b.0-4/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event4 

B: EV=13

B: KEY=7800000000 e000000000000 0

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c225 Version=0111

N: Name="G11 Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.4/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-3/2-3.4/2-3.4:1.0/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event5 

B: EV=100013

B: KEY=1000000000007 ff980000000007ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

```

Das ist dann die udev-rule für die Maus (Keyboard betreibe ich im Moment noch via kbd) :

```

BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="event?", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c049", ATTRS{product}=="USB Gaming Mouse", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="LogitechG5"

```

Diese Regel erzeugt mir "dev/event2" und "/dev/LogitechG5", den LogitechG5 symlink nutz ich dann halt für die xorg.conf. Was ich mit der Tastatur machen soll, weiß ich noch nicht so genau... aber für die Maus ist doch erstmal alles korrekt, nicht?

----------

## revilootneg

Okay, neuer Anlauf:

Hier Auszüge aus meiner xorg.conf für die Combo LX710 + LX7. Die Tastatur lasse ich über den kbd-Treiber ansprechen, die Maus (und alle Multimediatasten) über evdev. Die Zuordnungen wegen CoreEvents, Core..., mache ich erst im Serverlayout. Wie du siehst sind da noch die Devices vom Laptop mit eingetragen, ist also etwas anzupassen.

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "lx710-keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "de"

        Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "lx710-mouse"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option  "Phys"          "usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1"

    Option  "Tilt_XAbsoluteAxisMap" "4"

    Option  "Mode"  "relative"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier "nv-single-thinkpad-lcd"

        Screen 0 "Screen-nv"

        InputDevice     "lx710-keyboard" "SendCoreEvents"      # sollte bei dir "CoreKeyboard" sein

        InputDevice     "UltraNav Trackpoint" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice     "Synaptics Touchpad" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "lx710-mouse" "SendCoreEvents"          # sollte bei dir "CorePointer" sein

        InputDevice     "t61-keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection
```

Hier nun noch der relevante Output aus dem log. Der Fehler wegen DIGI_STYLUS kann ignoriert werden. Maus und Tastatur hängen an einem Dongle, daher kommen input0 für die Tastatur und input1 für die Maus zustande. Wie zu erkennen ist, wird auch bei mir die Maus als Tastatur (type: KEYBOARD) eingebunden.

```
(**) lx710-keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) lx710-keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) lx710-keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) lx710-keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) lx710-keyboard: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) lx710-keyboard: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) lx710-keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: always reports core events

(II) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: Found 1 absolute axes.

(II) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: Configuring as pointer.

(II) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: Found 5 relative axes.

(II) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: Configuring as pointer.

(**) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 6 7.

(**) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: WHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 4 5.

(II) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: Found 8 mouse buttons

(**) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: Configuring 1 absolute axes.

(II) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: Checking button DIGI_STYLUS (330)

(II) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: Checking bit 330

(EE) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: AbsoluteTouch: 'DIGI_Touch' does not exist.

(**) Option "Mode" "relative"

(**) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: Configuring in relative mode.

(**) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: Configuring 5 relative axes.

(II) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: Configured 12 mouse buttons

       (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

       (**) t61-Keyboard: Core Keyboard

       (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

       (**) t61-Keyboard: Protocol: standard

       (**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

       (**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

       (**) t61-Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

       (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

       (**) t61-Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

       (**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

       (**) t61-Keyboard: XkbLayout: "de"

       (**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

       (**) t61-Keyboard: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

       (**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

       (**) t61-Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

       (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "t61-Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "lx710-keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

       (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "t61_fn-keys-thinkpad_acpi/input0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

       (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Synaptics Touchpad" (type: MOUSE)

       Synaptics DeviceInit called

       SynapticsCtrl called.

       (II) t61_fn-keys-thinkpad_acpi/input0: Init

(**) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: 5 valuators.

(**) evdev_btn.c (166): Registering 12 buttons.

(II) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: Init

       Synaptics DeviceOn called

       (--) Synaptics Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event6

       (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

       (--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (3).

       (II) t61_fn-keys-thinkpad_acpi/input0: On

(II) lx710-mouse-usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1: On

```

Abschließend noch 'ne Idee: Setz mal bitte so wenig wie möglich in die InputDevice Section für die Maus, etwa so:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "lx710-mouse"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option  "Phys"          "usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.4/input1"       # natürlich anpassen

EndSection

```

Und achte auf "Phys", nicht "Dev Phys", davon steht so nix in der manpage.

Ach, sehe gerade CooSee war fixer mit der xorg.conf und du hast mittlerweile auch schon geantwortet. Die evdev-Version setze ich auch ein.

----------

## revilootneg

aha, nach dem /proc-output macht dein Auszug aus dem log von weiter oben auch Sinn.

```
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.4/input0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.1/input1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.1/input0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G5-PNP0C0C/button/input0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G5-LNXPWRBN/button/input0" (type: KEYBOARD) 

```

Hier versucht evdev sich alles zu krallen was geht (und dazu gehören auch die beiden Gehäusebuttons). Für mich sieht das nun danach aus, als hätte evdev mit der "Dev Phys" Direktive nix anfangen können. Probier meinen letzten Vorschlag mal bitte aus.

----------

## attix

Hmm,

hab ich grade versucht und dabei auch die Input Device Section so klein wie möglich gehalten. Erzeugt mit "nur" Option Phys wieder den ersten Fehler. Was mich an dem immer besonders stört/wundert ist dieser Teil des logs :

```

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto" 

```

Ändere ich die Option wieder auf "Dev Phys", ereignet sich wieder der Fehler mit den ganzen Keyboard Devices von oben. Was mich aber auch noch wundert ist, dass "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" anders auf der console als auf dem xterm aussieht.

Hier der consolen-output :

```

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (FF)"

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (CM)"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c049 Version=0111

N: Name="Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0b.0-4/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event2

B: EV=17

B: KEY=ffff0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=143

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c221 Version=0110

N: Name="Gaming Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-3/2-3.1/2-3.1:1.0/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=1000000000007 ff800000000007ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffeB: MSC=10

B: LED=1f

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c221 Version=0110

N: Name="Gaming Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.1/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-3/2-3.1/2-3.1:1.1/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event4

B: EV=13

B: KEY=7800000000 e000000000000 0

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c225 Version=0111

N: Name="G11 Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0b.0-3.4/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-3/2-3.4/2-3.4:1.0/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event5

B: EV=100013

B: KEY=1000000000007 ff980000000007ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

```

Vor allem der Mauseintrag unterscheidet sich etwas zu dem aus der xterm von oben (event5 -> event2). Oder ist das normal?

P.S. Ich werde jetzt erstmal bis heute abend nicht zuhause sein und deshalb nicht antworten können...

----------

## Perfect_P

hi, ich hab hier ne G5 laufen, funktioniert ohne Probleme, sogar die y-achse vom mausrad geht unter KDE einwandfrei.

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse Logitech G5"

    Driver      "evdev"            

    Option      "Name" "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

EndSection
```

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse Logitech G5" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard Logitech Internet Navigator" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

```

kernel 2.6.25; amd64

xorg-x11-7.3

xf86-input-evdev-2.0.2

sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1 (keine ahnung ob das wichitg ist^^)

hier der devices auszug:

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (FF)"                      

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0                   

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

U: Uniq=                                              

H: Handlers=kbd event0                                

B: EV=3                                               

B: KEY=10000000000000 0                               

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (CM)"                      

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c308 Version=0110

N: Name="Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:13.0-1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=1000000000007 ff800000000007ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=1f

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c308 Version=0110

N: Name="Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:13.0-1/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.1/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd mouse0 event3

B: EV=17

B: KEY=ffffffffffff ffffffffffffffff ffffffffffffffff ffffffffffffffff 2000000 1878d800d000 1e000000000000 0

B: REL=103

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c041 Version=0111

N: Name="Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse1 event4

B: EV=17

B: KEY=ffff0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=143

B: MSC=10

```

----------

## attix

Hi,

jo... irgendwie klappt das bei allen, nur bei mir nicht   :Razz:   Ich hab grad keine Zeit, aber ich werd nachher einfach mal die udev-Regel löschen und es dann auch einfach ohne Angabe eines Device in der config versuchen. Ist nämlich schon irgendwie merkwürdig, dass console und xterm unterschiedliche device-nodes listen...

----------

## attix

In der Tat,

das hat das Problem gelöst. Ich hab die udev-Regel entfernt und alles funktioniert oO

----------

